# Gangraena -- Thomas Edwards



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 10, 2007)

_Gangraena_, a catalogue of theological errors prevalent at the outbreak of the English Civil War, written by Thomas Edwards, English Presbyterian (c. 1599 - 1648), has been reprinted and is available here.


----------

